# Favorite Players



## talula (Jul 9, 2003)

Post your favorite WNBA players.










Katie Smith 







Tamika Catchings







Chamique Holdsclaw 







Stacey Dales-Schuman 







Deanna Nolan


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

Swoopes, Ford, and Bird.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

Diana Taurasi, Ruth Riley, Cheryl Ford. I try not to hold Ford's father against her.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Diana Taurasi, and swoopes. 

I was dissapointed with Taurasi's game on Thursday. But she is a good player. Good for the league.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

chamique holdsclaw
sue bird
tina thompson


----------



## jov_brien (May 15, 2003)

Mwadi Mabika, Sheri Sam, Anna DeForge, Becky Hammon, Marie Ferdinand - I like the players that are pretty much underrated


----------



## miss d (Jun 1, 2004)

*nevus:* LMAO at the cheryl ford comment! :laugh: 

ticha penecheiro, sheryl swoopes and sue bird. i used to think sue bird was just a pretty face, but man, she's just awesome... definitely getting a bird team usa jersey!


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Detrina White:











Betty Lennox:











Becky Hammon:


----------



## gdog (Aug 24, 2003)

Anna Kournikova.


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>gdog</b>!
> Anna Kournikova.


She probably is better at basketball than Tennis.


----------



## gdog (Aug 24, 2003)

> She probably is better at basketball than Tennis.


Sad to say, but the WNBA needs a couple of players like her. Its harder b/c its a team sport and if a hot babe made the team just b/c she was hot she wouldnt play if she didnt have the game.

Soon as the league gets a true fox that can ball, watch out.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

*Janeth Arcain*


----------



## prerak (Oct 22, 2003)

Diana Taurasi
Sue Bird
Swin Cash
Tameka Williams
Nykesha Sales
etc.

I'm sure you see a trend.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Giuliana Mendiola- because she went to my high school.
Nikki Teasley- she can handle the ball good


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Sue Bird and Ticha.


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

Janeth Arcain! I really miss her.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Laura Macchi










And sorry for my patriotism :grinning:


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

Margo Dydek


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Sheryl Swoopes is my ALL-TIME favorite player. But I have atleast 2 favorite players from every team in the WNBA.



Sheryl Swoopes/Tina Thompson(2004 MVP)
Sue Bird/Lauren Jackson
Yolanda Griffin/Ticha Penichero
Lisa Leslie/Nikki Teasley
Diana Taurasi/Adrain Williams
Marie Ferdinand/PeeWee Johnson
Katie Smith/
Swin Cash/Chandi Jones
Becky Hammon/Vicki Johnson
Dawn Staley/Andrea Stinson
Nykesha Sales ONLY
Chamique Holdsclaw/Alana Beard
Tamika Catchings ONLY


----------

